# Shades of Seinfeld!



## Replytoken (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been using several custom and commercial labs these past few months for a variety of products related to a photo exhibit that I had on display last month.  While some of the labs have been wonderful to deal with and have delivered quality products, like White House Custom Color and Modern Postcard/Simplecard, I seem to be cursed with Miller's Lab and their sister company MPIX.  The customer service reps at Miller's seem to be nice, friendly people, but they cannot seem to get their lab technicians to properly print a book with a window cover, despite my best efforts, as well as those of their customer service staff.

I discovered a bug in their software causing an alignment problem with the display photo and the window cover after having drop-shipped copies of a book I designed with their software.  They acknowledged the software problem after I brought it to their attention, and sent me one corrected copy.  I decided not to ask for reprints of the drop-shipped copies, but did ask that they inspect a future order after I updated my software at their request.  I was told that would happen, and lo and behold, I just received a call from the recipients of two of the books.  Despite the promises that I received, the window covers and display photos were still not properly aligned!  It is starting to remind me of the famous Seinfeld scene where he makes a rental car reservation, only to be told that no car has been held to honor his reservation: http://youtu.be/dSZYsyrP3Co .  I had previous issues with MPIX earlier this year, and am wondering if I am just having a spate of bad luck, or are lab errors more common that I am wanting to believe?

--Ken


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been using Miller's for a few years, and MPix before that, and have had only great experiences. But I've never ordered a book of any sort from them; perhaps that's just not their strong suit.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Aug 24, 2013)

Give H&H a chance.  http://www.hhcolorlab.com/   I know that it is frustrating when a good company like Miller's has a problem and can not seem to solve it.  But, your customers are frustrated with you and you have to get it right...which means the lab has to get it right...the first time....every time.  I would switch.  Good luck.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 24, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> I've been using Miller's for a few years, and MPix before that, and have had only great experiences. But I've never ordered a book of any sort from them; perhaps that's just not their strong suit.



It has always been my understanding that they have a good reputation, so it is good to know that this is not typical of their service.  I am guessing that the folks who produce their books may need some QC assistance.  I always hate to see a product that has been inspected by a number of folks before it is shipped, arrive with such an obvious issue.  I am supposed to hear back from them next week, and I hope they can get a handle on the situation.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 24, 2013)

Bryan Conner said:


> Give H&H a chance.  http://www.hhcolorlab.com/   I know that it is frustrating when a good company like Miller's has a problem and can not seem to solve it.  But, your customers are frustrated with you and you have to get it right...which means the lab has to get it right...the first time....every time.  I would switch.  Good luck.



Thank you for the recommendation.  I was not familiar with this lab, but I did notice that they are also located in Kansas City - cross town rivals?  I am frustrated, especially since I am dealing with a lab that is supposed to be selling service and quality

--Ken.


----------

